# Fuel pump help



## 86glf (May 15, 2016)

The car. 1986 Golf 8v gas 5spd.Jettronics behind the center console. The second fuel pumps housing is leaking. To my understanding no one makes a replacement and my local yards are zero option for finding these cars. So my question is what inline pump could I use to delete that whole housing? Im under the impression my particular car uses a very high psi pump for the one in that housing.


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

Your car should have two fuel pumps. One in the tank; a low pressure one; and the external high pressure pump. That pump should be available. 
Where have you looked for the pump? Most everything for the fuel system is still available. Some parts are not cheap but you can buy them.

Places that I have bought parts from are:

Autohaus http://www.autohausaz.com/index.html
German Auto parts http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Fuel/97/1
Parts4VW http://www.parts4vws.com/


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

jimbbski said:


> Your car should have two fuel pumps. One in the tank; a low pressure one; and the external high pressure pump. That pump should be available.
> Where have you looked for the pump? Most everything for the fuel system is still available. Some parts are not cheap but you can buy them.
> 
> Places that I have bought parts from are:
> ...


OP is looking for the pump housing not the pump itself

86glf,

Post a "want add" in the MK2 classified sections - something should pop up


----------

